# Corsair H150i Pro



## Heitzer84 (28. Januar 2019)

Hallo,

habe die Corsair H150i Pro verbaut (auf Asus Prime x470 pro mit Ryzen 2600x) und habe nun das Problem das mir in der Corsair Link Software, extrem hohe CPU Temperaturen von über 80°C (bei 2% last) angezeigt werden. Zum vergleich hatte ich ASUS AI mit 28-30°C und HWMonitor auch mit ca. 28°C.

Softwarefehler oder Hardwarefehler?

Danke schon mal vorab!


----------



## TaminoPaul (28. Januar 2019)

Die Corsair Link Software ließt die Temps in Verbindung mit Ryzen CPU´s falsch aus. Bist nicht der einzige mit dem Problem. Lade dir ICue runter und nutze das. 
Da die CORSAIR iCUE Software komplett die Aufgaben von CORSAIR Link übernimmt, werden hier Updates immer für iCUE priorisiert. Daher sollte man komplett auf iCUE umsteigen.


----------



## Heitzer84 (28. Januar 2019)

Ok vielen Dank


----------

